# Free alternative to Midiculous 4? Need a detachable piano roll for screen recording



## rlundv (Nov 7, 2021)

So there is this:








MIDIculous 4 FREE Player


MIDIculous 4.0 is our new iteration of our popular MIDIculous software. It is the #1 learning software ever created. No matter if you are a teacher or a student, you will have the ability to learn music in a very useful and fun way. With the advent of teachers now teaching online and remotely...




gospelmusicians.com





It costs 99dollars to get the option of detaching the piano roll to use for screencasting, like this:






Does anyone know of a cheaper alternative?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 8, 2021)

beyd770 said:


> So there is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe you can use the free loopmidi to loop the midi into the free midiculous and then into the DAW.






loopMIDI | Tobias Erichsen







www.tobias-erichsen.de





In general terms, you have to do this:

Install LoopMIDI and add a port
Open your DAW
Enable the LoopMIDI port you created as a MIDI Out destination in your DAW preferences.
Do not enable it as a MIDI In destination. Doing so will create a midi feedback loop and LoopMIDI will mute the port.
Create an External MIDI Instrument track and set the destination to LoopMIDI port
Open ChordieApp, and set ChordieApp’s midi input to LoopMIDI port.
Each DAW on Windows has these settings and options hidden under different menus. 

There is also Chordie app (where I got the above instructions) but that doesn't have a VST plugin.









ChordieApp


Musical Tools For Everyone




www.bfx.qsx.mybluehost.me


----------



## LucentHill (Nov 9, 2021)

There`s a free plugin that simply shows midi input onto a pianoroll - it doesn`t have all the other fancy MIDIculous features (e.g., tempo, repitch, etc...) but it might work in your case.









PlugInGuru Show MIDI - MIDI Effect - PluginGuru.com


MIDI Effect Plug-In. FREE. Allows you to see MIDI Activity when you play notes and move up to 4 different MIDI CC#'s plus pitch bend. I use this in my YouTube videos.




www.pluginguru.com


----------



## rlundv (Nov 9, 2021)

LucentHill said:


> There`s a free plugin that simply shows midi input onto a pianoroll - it doesn`t have all the other fancy MIDIculous features (e.g., tempo, repitch, etc...) but it might work in your case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, thank you!!


----------

